# Stanley Meltzoff - RIP (in November)



## Dr. Atomic (Jan 3, 2007)

I noticed this wasn't anywhere in the forums, so I figured I'd post it for posterity. 

On November 16, 2006, Stanley Meltzoff passed away. He was 89. Meltzoff was one of the premier science fiction artists of the 1950s. He's credited with moving sf paperback painting away from the pulp styles that dominated the magazines of the Thirties and Forties, and, according to _A Biographical Disctionary of Science Fiction and Fantasy Artists_ by Robert Weinberg (Greenwood Press, 1988), he was "one of the first paperback artists to be noted for his work in the science fiction field," and he was "probably the first paperback artist who specialized in science fiction covers." Weinberg concludes his entry on Meltzoff by saying, "Meltzoff was one of the most important artists of the 1950s who changed the direction of science fiction paperback art away from the emphasis on action and violence."

Among Meltzoff's most famous paperback covers were the ones for Robert A. Heinlein's _Puppet Masters_ (Signet, 1952), _Man Who Sold the Moon_ (Signet, 1951), _Revolt in 2100_ (Signet, 1955), and _Green Hills of Earth_ (Signet, 1952); Alfred Bester's _Demolished Man_ (Signet, 1954); and Richard Matheson's _I Am Legend_ (Signet, 1954).

He was also a major influence on a whole generation of science fiction artists, including Paul Lehr and John Schoenherr. 

Meltzoff's contributions to the field of science fiction can not be understated, or over appreciated.


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting that; I'd not heard anything about his passing. I've got a copy of *The Green Hills of Earth* that he did the cover for; and used to have a copy of *The Demolished Man* with his cover art, as well. Is there a listing somewhere of all his work? Was he the one who also did *I, Robot* for Signet? If so, I should still have a copy of that around somewhere.... And yes, the cover art was very distinctive, and quite well done....

Here are a couple of sites that have some of his art up:

The Art Department: Stanley Meltzoff

Stanley Meltzoff - Fish Painter, Seascapes, People Painter, Picture Maker


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't think he did the cover for Signet's _I, Robot_. I just checked my copy -- can't _quite_ make out the signature, but it's definitely not Meltzoff's. So unless he signed it differently or something... 

I don't know of any great sites devoted to Meltzoff's sf artwork. It's sort of sad -- the NY Times did an obit on him, and didn't even mention his sf work. He made a name for himself as an oceanic painter -- wildlife and such -- and that's pretty much where the Times drew the line. Which is surprising, considering how friendly the paper is to sf in general. I wrote them a letter, but nothing came of it. Oh well.

If I ever get the time -- ha, right -- I plan on scanning in all the covers from my book collection, which I'll then post on my web site. I'll probably cross-reference the pics by painter's last name, so hopefully it'll get some more of his art out there. But this won't happen any time soon.


----------

